# Pulseaudio no inicia [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola Gentee!!

Comencé una instalación nueva de gentoo sobre systemd pero no logro iniciar pulseaudio. Consulte en el foro pero no di con ninguna solución. A continuación arrojo algunas salidas:

```
# pulseaudio --system

W: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running in system mode, but --disallow-exit not set.

W: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running in system mode, but --disallow-module-loading not set.

N: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running in system mode, forcibly disabling SHM mode.

N: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running in system mode, forcibly disabling exit idle time.

E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Falló al buscar usuario 'pulse'.

```

```
$ pulseaudio --start

E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Falló el inicio del demonio. 
```

```
mar 13 19:24:21 natrix rtkit-daemon[4506]: Successfully made thread 4715 of process 4715 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.

mar 13 19:24:21 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

mar 13 19:24:21 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Unit entered failed state.

mar 13 19:24:21 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

mar 13 19:24:21 natrix pulseaudio[4715]: E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permiso denegado

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Service hold-off time over, scheduling restart.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix rtkit-daemon[4506]: Successfully made thread 4718 of process 4718 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix pulseaudio[4718]: E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permiso denegado

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Unit entered failed state.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Service hold-off time over, scheduling restart.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix rtkit-daemon[4506]: Successfully made thread 4725 of process 4725 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix pulseaudio[4725]: E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permiso denegado

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Unit entered failed state.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Service hold-off time over, scheduling restart.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix rtkit-daemon[4506]: Successfully made thread 4728 of process 4728 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix pulseaudio[4728]: E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permiso denegado

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Unit entered failed state.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Service hold-off time over, scheduling restart.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix rtkit-daemon[4506]: Successfully made thread 4731 of process 4731 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix pulseaudio[4731]: E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permiso denegado

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Unit entered failed state.

mar 13 19:24:22 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

mar 13 19:24:23 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Service hold-off time over, scheduling restart.

mar 13 19:24:23 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Start request repeated too quickly.

mar 13 19:24:23 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Unit entered failed state.

mar 13 19:24:23 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Failed with result 'start-limit'.

mar 13 19:24:23 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Start request repeated too quickly.

mar 13 19:24:23 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.socket: Unit entered failed state.

mar 13 19:24:23 natrix systemd[4497]: pulseaudio.service: Failed with result 'start-limit'.

mar 13 19:24:30 natrix rtkit-daemon[4506]: Successfully made thread 4785 of process 4785 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.

mar 13 19:24:30 natrix pulseaudio[4785]: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permiso denegado

mar 13 19:24:30 natrix pulseaudio[4782]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Falló el inicio del demonio.

```

A alguien se le ocurre algo?

Me borré del grupo "audio", debo estar?

Gracias!!Last edited by natrix on Wed Mar 23, 2016 6:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## At4ri

Cuales son tus flags?

----------

## gringo

pregunta tonta ( probablemente ... ): para que quieres lanzar pulseaudio ?

es un demonio que NO se debe lanzar manualmente hasta donde yo se. 

Si tienes que estar en grupo audio que yo sepa, incluso y dependiendo de lo que quieras haver igual tienes que estar tb. en el grupo pulse. 

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Hola At4ri; va mi e-info:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.2.26 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r2, 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8142004 total,   5644412 free

KiB Swap:    8387580 total,   8387580 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 16 Mar 2016 23:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

java                                                                                                

    location: /var/lib/layman/java                                                                  

    masters: gentoo                                                                                 

    priority: 0                                                                                     

                                                                                                    

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                             

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                  

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr classic cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dhcpcd dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap lm_sensors lzma lzo mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon pic plasma png policykit ppds prelink pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 rar readline samba scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink systemd tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode unrar upower usb vdpau vorbis widgets winbind x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES es_AR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vesa fbdev modesetting" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Gringo! no hay pregunta tonta!!

Encontré que pulseaudio no andaba cuando el sonido tenía que activarlo manualmente con alsamixer y despues lo comprobé son skype que no anda ni la entrada ni salida de sonido (obviamente con la flag pulseaudio y sin apulse). Instalé pavucontrol y saltó lo siguiente:

```
Connection to PulseAudio failed. ... In this case this is likely because PULSE_SERVER in the Environment/X11 Root Window Properties or default-server in client.conf is misconfingured.
```

y de ahí la consulta a varios foros. Pero hay algo interesante, parece que no tengo el grupo "pulse":

```
# gpasswd -a natrix pulse

gpasswd: el grupo «pulse» no existe en /etc/group
```

Estoy haciendo algo mal o me falta hacer algo que no figura en la wiki?

Comentario, me agregue al grupo audio y nada. Estoy usando KDE5.

Gracias a todos

----------

## gringo

pues no recuerdo haber hecho nada especial cuando instalé gnome en su momento, echa un vistazo a esto a ver si te sirve de algo -> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio

y perdón, mirando en el ebuild se ve claramente que el grupo pulse se crea solo en caso de que system-wide este seleccionado ( que no se debe activar) :

```
   enewgroup audio 18 # Just make sure it exists

   if use system-wide; then

      enewgroup pulse-access

      enewgroup pulse

      enewuser pulse -1 -1 /var/run/pulse pulse,audio

   fi
```

suerte y saluetes

----------

## natrix

Para mi también es muy raro ya que tengo pulseaudio en varias PC y está es la única en que me apareció esto. La wiki la revisé varias veces y nada.

En el journalctl aparece esto (entre otras cosas):

```
mar 18 18:51:08 natrix rtkit-daemon[4527]: Successfully made thread 4526 of process 4526 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' high priority at nice level -11.

mar 18 18:51:08 natrix pulseaudio[4526]: E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permiso denegado

mar 18 18:51:08 natrix systemd[4520]: pulseaudio.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

```

Si no me equivoco el 1000 es el user, y en el error hay un permiso denegado, por esto pense que venía del lado de los grupos.

Agrego:

Esto es lo que pavucontrol dice que hay que hacer en caso de fallo y esta es mi salida:

```
$ start-pulseaudio-x11

Error en la conexión: Conexión negada

pa_context_connect() falló: Conexión negada

```

----------

## natrix

Solucionado, buscando y buscando encontré esta línea como root

```
chown -R natrix:natrix /home/natrix
```

Mi nueva duda es, que función tiene está línea?  :Shocked: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Solucionado, buscando y buscando encontré esta línea como root
> 
> Código:	
> 
> chown -R natrix:natrix /home/natrix	
> ...

 

Esa línea no debería hacer falta ya que el directorio /home/usuario y todo lo que cuelga de él -R (recursivamente) debe pertenecer al usuario y eso con una vez es suficiente (cuando se crea el user).

----------

## natrix

Exactamente!! No debería.

Realmente me llamo mucho la atención, yo mismo dandome permiso como user....  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Es la primera vez que me pasa esto, más en una instalación fresca. Pero si lo encontré en otro foro de otra distro es porque es algo que sabe pasar, no?

----------

## At4ri

Es raro que sea problemas de permisos, vos guardas el directorio home y reinstalaste nuevamente?

De mas esta decir que bueno que soluciono.  :Smile: 

----------

